# kunststoffteiche mit bachlauf verbinden



## gollnir (17. Mai 2011)

hallo,

ich hab mir schon einige threads hier durchgelesen bin aber nich ganz zufrieden damit.
zu meinen teichen beide sind aus kunststoff einer etwa 350liter der andere etwa 400liter habe beide schon im boden versenkt und will nun versuchen sie mittels bachlauf miteinander zu verbinden...

beide teiche habe ich geschenkt bekommen und mit dabei waren eine wunderschöne seerose und ein für meine begriffe ziemlich großen teichinnenfilter den ich später als pumpe benutzen will.

ich habe mir gedacht die teiche und teichfolie, für den bachlauf, mittels heißluftfön miteinander zu verschweißen...kleben wäre mir aber ehrlich gesagt lieber....

hat jemand einen tip fü mich oder selbst vieleicht schon erfahrung?

danke schonmal vorweg für die antworten


----------



## gollnir (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: kunststoffteiche mit bachlauf verbinden*

hab gleich noch ne frage....ich hab in beiden teichen ne menge wasserflöhe und andere insekten meine frage nun: bleiben mir die tierchen erhalten wenn ich nun aus den teichen quasi ein fließgewässer mach?

danke schon mal für zahlreiche antworten


----------



## Pammler (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: kunststoffteiche mit bachlauf verbinden*

Mach doch in den oberen Teich einen Badewannenüberlaf rein und leite das Wasser mit einem Stück Rohr in den Bachlauf, so haben wir es als Abfluß in unserem ersten Teich gemacht. Dann in den anderen die Folie rein und auf die Kappillarwirkung achten.


----------



## gollnir (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: kunststoffteiche mit bachlauf verbinden*

erstmal vielen dank für die antwort...

ich finde des is schonmal ne gute idee...hast du denn auch ne idee wie ich die ganze geschichte denn verstecken kann, so das man davon nix sieht?


ich hab ohnehin schon probleme die teichbecken "unsichtbar" zu machen weil mir irgendwie auch die ideen fehlen und so billig wie möglich sollte es auch noch sein


----------



## Pammler (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: kunststoffteiche mit bachlauf verbinden*

Steine drauf legen, die du auf dem Feld geholt hast. - Äh - haste nicht? dann mach mal 

So mittelgroße Steine, die ziehen kein Wasser und da kannst immer nachbessern.

Haste mal ein Fodddo?


----------



## gollnir (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: kunststoffteiche mit bachlauf verbinden*

gut des is natürlich auch ne möglichkeit

foto kann ich leider erst frühestens ende nächster woche reinstellen weil ich etwa 250kilometer von meinen teichen entfernt bin

hast du vieleicht ne idee wie ich die innenwände der teiche verkleiden kann? das schwarz sieht nich sonderlich ansprechend aus

danke schonmal


----------



## Pammler (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: kunststoffteiche mit bachlauf verbinden*

Also innen verkleiden macht die Natur, da musste nix machen.

 

Bei uns sieht der Überlauf so aus:

 

Es sind nur oben Löcher dahinter.


----------



## gollnir (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: kunststoffteiche mit bachlauf verbinden*

das ist auch ne schöne idee...ich denke mal den bachlauf kann man auch mit ner folie hinbekommen, also badewannenüberlauf mit rohr und denn auf die folie plätschern lassen...

wie habt ihr denn die randstellen rund um das rohr wasserdicht bekommen?


----------



## Pammler (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: kunststoffteiche mit bachlauf verbinden*

Ist das Gegenstück von außen gegengeschraubt, mit Dichtung und Silikon, wie bei ner alten Badewanne.


----------



## Piddel (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: miniteich großprojekt*



gollnir schrieb:


> zwischen den beiden teichen noch ein sumpfbeet anlege und den bach dort durchlaufen lasse...nur leider hab ich absolut keine ahnung wie....also folie(günstige alternativen), wie verschweiß ich nahtstellen zwischen teich und folienrändern




Hallo Matze,
mit diesem Problem stehst Du nicht alleine da. Ich suche auch nach einer Lösung für meinen Zweitteich - bisher ohne Erfolg - daher ruht mein Bauvorhaben erst mal.  Bisheriger Lösungsansatz ist eine fertige Bachlaufschale. Ein "Projektfoto" ist in meinem Album.

Mach doch mal Foto`s von der Baustelle.

Weiterhin viel Spaß hier im Teich 

Peter


----------



## Moderlieschenking (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: kunststoffteiche mit bachlauf verbinden*

Hi Gollnir,
Ich würde weder kleben noch mit Heissluftfön arbeiten.
Nimm einfach eine Teichfolie, und lege diese unter den Rand von dem höher gelegenen 
Teich.An dem höher gelegenen Teich musst Du ja sowieso eine kleinen Ausschnitt für
den Auslauf machen. Säge am besten mit eine Handsäge nur zwei kleine Längsschnitte
am Beckenrand und drucke dann das Mittelteil nach unten. Unterhalb verlegst du dann die
Folie. (schwierig zu beschreiben) 
Am Ende des Bachlaufes lässt Du die Folie einfach in den unteren Teich hängen.
Diese kannst Du ja dann mit ein paar Steinen beschweren, damit der Wind Dir 
da nichts hochwirbelt.
hab schnell mal was gebaut wie ich das machen würde.Die Folie muss man halt noch
schöner ausarbeiten, dass da eine richtig schöne Mulde entsteht.
LG Markus


----------



## Nikolai (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: kunststoffteiche mit bachlauf verbinden*

Hallo Markus,

das Wasser wird an den Einschnitten entweichen und durch Adhäsion hinter der Folie an der Beckenwand herunterlaufen. Die wenigen hundert Liter sind dann schnell weg.  Wenn man mit einem Heißluftgebläse zwischen den Einschnitten noch eine Mulde einarbeiten kann, könnte es aber gehen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Moderlieschenking (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: kunststoffteiche mit bachlauf verbinden*

Hi Nikolai,
da stimme ich Dir schon zu
Das war ja nur eine Grobbeschreibung - nur so als Anhaltspunkt.
Natürlich gehört da eine Mulde rein und wenn die Auslaufkante dann schräg nach unten geht,
dürfte es wohl funktionieren.
LG Markus


----------



## Christine (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: miniteich großprojekt*

Hallo Peter, Hallo Matze,

das größte Problem ist das "Verkleben" - die kleinen Teichbecken sind in der Regel aus PE, die vernünftige Folie aus PVC. Und PE zu kleben ist so gut wie unmöglich. Natürlich könnte man auf PE-Folie ausweichen. Die wiederum hat den Nachteil, dass sie sich nicht so schmiegsam verlegen lässt.

Ihr könnt es mit Innotec versuchen oder mit den für PE-Folien erhältlichen Klebebändern.

In meinen Augen ist die Problemstelle der Übergang vom oberen Becken zum Folienbach. Also hier die Folie großzügig ins Becken überlappen lassen und großflächig mit Innotec ankleben.

Auf jeden Fall solltet Ihr peinlichst darauf achten, dass das Wasser am Übertritt zur nächsten Stufe nicht unter der eventuell vorhandenen Kante zurücklaufen und im Nirwana versickern kann. Das passiert meistens, wenn zuwenig Wasser über eine zu breite Ausflußkante muss - dann hat es nicht genug Schwung und läuft zurück.

Beim Übergang vom Bachlauf zum unteren Becken ist es einfacher. Hier einfach auch großzügig Folie ins Becken lappen lassen.


----------



## Christine (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: kunststoffteiche mit bachlauf verbinden*

Hallo Ihrs,

das Projekt von Maifisch habe ich hier mal rausgenommen - da geht doch zuviel durcheinander. Hier baut Gollnir und dort baut Maifisch: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/31797


----------



## gollnir (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: kunststoffteiche mit bachlauf verbinden*

kann man die einschnittstellen vieleicht mit aquariensilikon verkleben? oder hält das an den teichen auch nicht richtig?

noch ne andere frage nebenher...gibts hier einen thread in dem ihr tiere postet die ihr in diesem jahr schon in euren teichen gesehen habt?


----------



## Nikolai (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: kunststoffteiche mit bachlauf verbinden*

Hallo gollnir,

Silikon geht nicht!!!!!!!

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## gollnir (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: kunststoffteiche mit bachlauf verbinden*

ich mein ja kein einfaches silikon sondern das welches auch für aquarien verwendet wird...des sondert ja auch keine schadstoffe ab

wenn ich also betreffende stellen anrauen würde mit groben schleifpapier denn müsste ne anbindung doch möglich sein


----------



## Nikolai (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: kunststoffteiche mit bachlauf verbinden*

Hallo gollnir,

Silikon haftet auf Kunststoffen nicht dauerhaft. 

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Christine (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: kunststoffteiche mit bachlauf verbinden*

Und schon gar nicht auf PE.:?


----------



## gollnir (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: kunststoffteiche mit bachlauf verbinden*

also würde mir quasi nur die badewannenüberlaufoption oder die heißluftfönoption bleiben oder....das is echt ein besch....Material...wer erfindet denn sachen die sich nich kleben lassen


----------



## Pammler (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: kunststoffteiche mit bachlauf verbinden*

Du kannst auch das Wasser rauspumpen.


----------



## gollnir (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: kunststoffteiche mit bachlauf verbinden*

das is glaub ich wirklich die beste methode


----------



## techerridu (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: kunststoffteiche mit bachlauf verbinden*

Nur mit der wenigsten Effizienz...


----------



## mitch (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: kunststoffteiche mit bachlauf verbinden*

hallo,

besorge dir 3 streifen v2a blech ein paar schrauben mit muttern, 
klemme die folie mit hilfe der streifen an der teichschale fest, Innotec als dichtung dazwischen und die streifen gut verschrauben - das sollte dann die nächsten 50 jahre halten


----------



## Kuton (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: kunststoffteiche mit bachlauf verbinden*

Hallöchen,

Die Idee von Mitch finde ich am besten.

Gummi dazwischen klemmen und fest anziehen.
Viele Löcher und Schrauben. Der Rahmen Muss auch in Schraubrichtung stabil sein.
So funktioniert auch mein Skimmer.

Zum Thema PE und PVC, wie schon erwähnt, kann man nicht schweissen.

Warum erfindet man nicht klebbares ?

1) PE ist leicht in Formen zu Spritzen und dabei relativ günstig
    Ein kristalliner Kunststoff.
    Zudem ist es unbedenklich, im Prinzip ist es Kerzenwachs mit längeren und deutlich komplexeren Molekülketten. PP auch, nur hier noch komplexer. Zünd mal ein Stück an und riech dran, riecht wie Kerzenwachs. Einkaufstüten werden sehr aufwändig beflammt (Corona etc.), damit die schönen Werbeaufdrucke überhaupt dran haften. 


2) PVC ist super zu extrudieren und kalandrieren. Lange Bahnen kann man ebenfalls super herstellen.
    Bein Spritzgiessen entwickelt es Wasserstoffgas, das hochexplosiv ist. Deswegen und aus anderen Gründen wird es ungern im Spritzgießen verwendet.
Es ist ein amorpher Kunststoff.


Ich schweiße selbst die verschiedenen Kunststoffe mit Heißluftpistole, da ich das mal gelernt habe .

Verschiedene Kunststoffe lassen sich übrigens nahzu gar nicht verschweißen.


Grüße,
Ralf
(seines Zeichens Kunststofftechniker)


----------



## edu95 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: kunststoffteiche mit bachlauf verbinden*

Ein schönes Hallo

Ich habe auch meine Teichschale mit einem Folienteich verbunden, in dem ich die Teichschale ca. 30 cm breit und 30 cm tief ausgesägt habe und habe dann die Verbindung zum Folienteich mit einem Stück Folie gemacht.
Geklebt habe ich das an beiden Seiten, reichlich überstehen lassen, mit reichlich Innotec Adheseal. Das ist doch ein Kleber mit dem man auch unter Wasser kleben kann.
Alles dicht und hält wunderbar.
Die Fische schwimmen gerne vom Großen in den Kleinen Teich wegen dem hier wärmeren Wasser.
Siehe hier https://www.1a-shops.eu/cgi-bin/sho...dex.cgi?aktion=artikel&ps=194656&subid=196287

Schönen Gruß
Heinz


----------



## Mr.Frost (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: kunststoffteiche mit bachlauf verbinden*

Hallo Gemeinde!
Weil ich der Meinung bin daß es in einem Bachlauf auch richtig plätschern und fliessen muß pumpe ich mehr als 3000 Ltr/Std. in ein kleines Bassin (ca. 100 x 40 cm) welches sich auf einem Hochbeet (ca 70 cm Höhe) befindet. Das Wasser wird über eine etwas tiefer liegende absolut waagerechte Kante an einer Längstseite in den ca. 80 cm breiten Bachlauf abgeführt.
Da geht natürlich mehr durch als mit einem Badwannenablauf.
Aber wie schon eingangs geschrieben...das mit der Wassermenge ist mein persönliches Empfinden.

Bis demnäxt!

Volker


----------



## techerridu (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: kunststoffteiche mit bachlauf verbinden*

Sners,
man kann ja auch ´nen Dimmer an die Pumpe machen, dann kann man´s noch regeln. 
Habe ich bei meinem auch noch vor. Momentan laufen da, auf volle Power, 20.000l/h runter 
Schaut dann so aus....
Greets André


----------



## Mr.Frost (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: kunststoffteiche mit bachlauf verbinden*

@techerridu: Das ist ja schon ein echter Wasserfall und kein Bachlauf! Respekt! Auch die ungewöhnliche Platzierung an der Hausecke ist sehr aussergewöhnlich, aber wirklich toll!

Ich habe zuvor 6500 ltr/h durch den Bachlauf geschickt, was mir aber zuviel erschien. Dehalb habe ich den Volumenstrom auf ca. 3500 ltr/h gedrosselt.

Die Drosselung der Pumpe mittels Dimmer halte ich für bedenklich, schließlich braucht so eine Pumpe schon mächtig Strom, was ein Standartdimmer auf Dauer kaum verarbeiten kann. Um es richtig zu machen sollte ein Frequenzumrichter eingesetzt werden.

Wieviel Watt zieht deine Pumpe?

Bis demnäxt!

Volker


----------



## techerridu (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: kunststoffteiche mit bachlauf verbinden*

Hi Mr. Frost,
hatte leider nur begrenzt Platz, deshalb die Platzierung am Eck.
Meine Pumpe hat aber eigentlich nur 300 Watt, werde aber mal mit meinem Elektro-Mann reden, was der meint.
Wird am Ende wohl auch nicht mehr kosten, oder?
Grüße André


----------



## techerridu (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: kunststoffteiche mit bachlauf verbinden*

Hi,
habe mir jetzt ein Funk-Dimmer-Steckdose mit Fernbedienung von Intertechno entschieden,
da mir die andere Lösung zu teuer wäre. 
Funzt auf jeden Fall einwandfrei für meinen (Wasser-)Fall.... 
Greets André


----------



## Mr.Frost (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: kunststoffteiche mit bachlauf verbinden*

"Nur" 300 Watt pro Stunde finde ich ganz schön happig. Meine Teichpumpe (externer Kreisel) zieht 180 Watt, was mir schon Bauschschmerzen bereitet. Strom muß ja mittlerweile teuer bezahlt werden, damit die Konzerne bereits im September bereits das Vorjahresergebnis erreicht haben und die Aktionäre satte Dividende bekommen.
Mal im Ernst: Wieviel Stunden am Tag läuft die Pumpe? Oder nur sporadisch, wenn besuch kommt oder Ihr bei Kaffee draußen sitzt? Meine Anlage rennt ca 13 Std/Tag.
Habe gehört, dass Oase eine Ausser-Teich-Pumpe mit ca. 6500 ltr./h mit einem Stromverbrauch von unter 100 Watt im Programm hat...

Bis demnäxt!

Volker


----------



## techerridu (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: kunststoffteiche mit bachlauf verbinden*

Hi mr. Frost

Ja, auf Dauer wären, um genau zu sein 220 Watt, auch zu viel. 
Aber du hast recht, bei mir wird nur bei Bedarf angeschalten...  

Greets André  :smoki


----------



## gollnir (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: kunststoffteiche mit bachlauf verbinden*

so jetzt meld ich mich auch mal wieder zu wort^^

ich hab mich jetzt dazu entschieden beide Teiche mit Beton zu verbinden, hört sich komisch an funktioniert aber.
am oberen Teich habe ich den Beton unter den wulst gestopft und verdichtet, am unteren ist der beton bis ans obere ende des wulsts gekommen. Alles gut verdichtet und der Anfang ist getan.

Ich hab auch nochmal kontrolliert obs GFK Teiche sind, sind aber nur einfache plastikteiche.

Danur der Beton keine Bindung mit dem Teich herstellt habe ich mir einen zweikomponenten kleber besorgt und zweifelhafte stellen damit abgedichtet...siehe da, kein Wasserverlust mehr, massenhaft Insekten, vor allem eine Wespenart, schönes plätschern, alles wunderbar.

demnächst steht aber noch ein Bachlaufprojekt an bei dem meine alte Handpumpe mit verarbeitet werden soll


----------



## Pammler (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: kunststoffteiche mit bachlauf verbinden*

@gollnir: Gibt es schon Fotos? würde mich mal interessieren wies aussieht!


----------



## kleenerMicha (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: kunststoffteiche mit bachlauf verbinden*

Also das ganze läßt sich auch viel einfacher lösen! Ich besorge mir meine Teile für sowas hier: http://www.pvc-profi.de/poolshop/Teich-und-Garten-Zubehoer/Teichdurchfuehrung . Interessant sind dort auch die Kategorien PVC-Fittings und PP-Fittings , unter letzerem finden sich auch Teile, mit denen man z.B Pumpen erweitern oder (wenn man die Teile sinnvoll kombiniert) kann man auch versteckte Schlauchdurchführungen bauen ...


----------

